# The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs Threads #12



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs, beat LSU.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2013)

Roll Tide corn dogs.


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide corn dogs.



Corn tied ROLL DOGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2013)

Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Trolls trying to take this one over early Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Trolls trying to take this one over early Jeff.



Their just skeered that the Dawgs will continue to get better. You know the Bammers are because if we meet again they know who will be more hungry........ Go Dawgs Charlie this Sat sets the tone for the rest of the season!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2013)

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs Rip and Go Dawgs Rap.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs Ky Dawg. Closing on the house Oct. 9!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Good deal Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

I aint leaving this thing on 13, we need all the good luck we can get.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope the Dawgs can do OK without me there.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

I think you need to be there Rip. My Grandson will be there to see his first Dawgs game and Victory. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

Next time I go I will park at the Dairy Queen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in McRae Ga. Think Rip might have went down that way one time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Did you get hungry in Athens Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like there is somebody missing around here with an LSU game coming up.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you get hungry in Athens Rip?



I have been the McRae. Stayed there at a roach motel while deer hunting.

Parking is cheap at the Queen there but they ran out spaces.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

You got that new computer?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have been the McRae. Stayed there at a roach motel while deer hunting.
> 
> Parking is cheap at the Queen there but they ran out spaces.



I just remember sumpin about the TV programming.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> You got that new computer?



No I am still limping on the old one. Got to go pick up new one, but been kinda tied up the last coupla days.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Got some pretty good trail cam deer pictures Rip, but I am having a hard time posting them. I finally got one up in the Billy Thread, got some big uns up here this year.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just remember sumpin about the TV programming.



We were looking for a hunting channel. We found one where the rut was on, but didn't see any deer.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

I will try to PM you a couple, prolly cant do that if I cant post them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> We were looking for a hunting channel. We found one where the rut was on, but didn't see any deer.



For some reason I never forgot about laughing at that post a couple of years ago.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> For some reason I never forgot about laughing at that post a couple of years ago.



I couldn't post any pics of that neither.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Dont know which was the funniest that one or your Jug fishing Post that turned the fishing thread into a war zone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Robert we just 2 old Dawgs laughing at post gone by. Laughter makes me feel better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Rip dem post were back when I did not exist.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Sad news about Paul Oliver he was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Omaha road in Stewart County.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs that cant go to sleep. I might just close this one out tonight by myslef tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2013)

Couldn't sleep! 

I sure hope our fans will turn it up a notch Saturday. Make some NOISE, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!

De-air Mett!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Hows the wife doing Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Hows the wife doing Charlie?



Kinda quiet around here Jeff, Doctors basically told to speak with a whisper and come back next month for more test.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda quiet around here Jeff, Doctors basically told to speak with a whisper and come back next month for more test.



10-4 I'm sure all will be well! Go Dawgs for all things being well and beat the corndogs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed that way for a Braves game Friday, and a Dawgs victory Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 26, 2013)

*Go dawgs*

GATA DAWGS on lswho.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs eatin Chicken Livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like Tech is gonna beat Tech tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Clemson people lurking Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs, beat LSU and move on up in the standings.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Beat LSU and the road to the SECCG gets a little easier.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Just beat LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Watching the Tech vs Tech game Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watching the Tech vs Tech game Jeff.



Yes sir


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2013)

Another Go Dawgs before I call it a day!


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Wife  on the computer. I hate posting with this phone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Wife  on the computer. I hate posting with this phone.



You got it good, try posting with the chainsaw sometines.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to post with the microwave, but even I couldn't keep up. The messages were going out quicker than I posted them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a HS football friday night.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs from up this way at the Braves game tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey Jeff, we need to win tomorrow.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs for moving furniture. I feel like I could suit up tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

You buy a new bedroom suit Rip.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2013)

Moving furniture out of my grandpas house. Put it in storage. 2 bedroom suits, china cabinet, dining room table and chairs...the heaviest thing was an old stereo cabinet with a record player with many records inside. Man that thing use to sound good at Christmas.

Working on basement tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Better put on a back support Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs babysitting thier 11 month old grandaughter. Who has thier Grumpy wrapped around thier little finger.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, we need to win tomorrow.



Yes we do! Looks like I'll be listening to the game at work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yes we do! Looks like I'll be listening to the game at work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Go Dawgs!!!!!



You better hope they win to have to put up with that punishment. I'm not talking about work either.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yes we do! Looks like I'll be listening to the game at work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Go Dawgs!!!!!



Well, work hard and pull them through.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff if we win we gonna have a celebration Party at Rip's place and I am supplying the chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating chicken livers at Rips.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

He will prolly go hungry though.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2013)

Organs are not food!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Pianos aren't either, but chicken livers are.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs seeing the Braves win one tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County, celebrating a blow out of Lowndes county.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!1 It's game day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat them corndogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Gameday.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 28, 2013)

go dawgs, go tigers, go knights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats dawgs !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Quack! Man we needed that win for our program! Go Dawgs now beat 10RC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Quack, I cant take many more of those.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

JJ Green looked good on that one run. Hope Gurley is okay. Marshall seems to feed off him and was not the same when Gurley was gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the Grandson's first one was a good one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Gotta get ready for UT now, we cannot have a let down against them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> JJ Green looked good on that one run. Hope Gurley is okay. Marshall seems to feed off him and was not the same when Gurley was gone.



Marshall runs like Samuel to me sometimes. High and goes down easy at times. JJ Green is going to be a Percy Harvin kind of play maker before it's all said and done.... Charlie we needed this win brother!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, the Grandson's first one was a good one.



He will never forget that one!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Marshall runs like Samuel to me sometimes. High and goes down easy at times. JJ Green is going to be a Percy Harvin kind of play maker before it's all said and done.... Charlie we needed this win brother!!!!!!



And we got it Jeff, we got it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA GATA It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs winning a big game against the #6 team in the Nation.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!! Awesome game!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs this team is growing up!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

This is what being a Dawgs is all about. I just talked to my son, and they got lucky on tickets. Said the crowd was wild and the grandson was in awe of everything.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This is what being a Dawgs is all about. I just talked to my son, and they got lucky on tickets. Said the crowd was wild and the grandson was in awe of everything.



Awesome Charlie!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs in Athens tonight!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Awesome Charlie!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs in Athens tonight!!!!



I am mad now Jeff, they are in Athens eating boiled peanuts and I am in Kentucky Babbysitting.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am mad now Jeff, they are in Athens eating boiled peanuts and I am in Kentucky Babbysitting.



You aised them right Charlie now the tradition continues with the Grandkids. Go Dawgs for rasing them up to be Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah they got some Dawg in them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere celebrating a big win.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

At least we know we can beat a ranked team at home without rip there Charlie.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

This was after the Scott-Wesley TD......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Figured Rip would have dropped in by now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Figured Rip would have dropped in by now.



He's probably mad at Bobo about something.........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

I hope our D backs get better quick. We could go a long way if they do.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope our D backs get better quick. We could go a long way if they do.



That was the best running attack we have seen and may see this year. We held up. But, that secondary has a ways to go. The only missing piece to the whole deal is them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> That was the best running attack we have seen and may see this year. We held up. But, that secondary has a ways to go. The only missing piece to the whole deal is them.



I think we just need to go after the QB and hope for the sack or rushed throw. Seemed like that was the only thing that worked tonight. Dont do us any good to drop 9 cause we still cant cover.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

My pick ems looking pretty sad this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My pick ems looking pretty sad this week.



same here. I think the Georgia Tech loss got half of us and the Okie State loss  to WVU got all of us but one. I don't think anyone is still in the running for a perfect score.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2013)

I had to listen on radio. I walked over to my granpas neighbors house to watch that last LSU possession. I could see they had the game on through the glass door. Good win for the Dawgs. I also got PLENTY of tools.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2013)

What a game! What a crowd! I watched at home and I am am totally exhausted!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs, it was a good game Silver.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not going to lie, watching Richt get all teary eyed at the end put a lump in my throat! Everyone watching with me got all quiet, too! I almost had a tear slip out, but I was able to suck it back in. 

Feels good! Feels really good!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not complaining about CMR anymore. The end of the game sealed the deal for me. I probably wouldn't have seen it if they had not won though. CMR cares 100% about the players and the University. A loss here and there is not what the fans want, but CMR is who the players need. You can bet if there was any way things with Mett could have been different they would have. I am proud to have CMR coach the Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 28, 2013)

GO DAWGS.What a game.My son smoked an awesome brisket.Nothing like watching a UGA game with your son and grand kids.GO DAWGS What a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Still feeling good after the big win today.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Still feeling good after the big win today.... Go Dawgs!



We need to play some bama caliber teams to make our D look better.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> We need to play some bama caliber teams to make our D look better.



They would shu us down only they could hold TAm to less than 50........


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GO DAWGS.What a game.My son smoked an awesome brisket.Nothing like watching a UGA game with your son and grand kids.GO DAWGS What a game.



Sounds like a great time with the family! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm not complaining about CMR anymore. The end of the game sealed the deal for me. I probably wouldn't have seen it if they had not won though. CMR cares 100% about the players and the University. A loss here and there is not what the fans want, but CMR is who the players need. You can bet if there was any way things with Mett could have been different they would have. I am proud to have CMR coach the Georgia Bulldogs.



Well said, Rip! I've always felt this way about Richt. Georgia IS very lucky to have a man of his integrity as coach. We may not have won a NC as of yet, but the guy is a winner in my book. I truly believe we will get over that hump MUCH sooner than later. It just hasn't been easy.

Yes, I'd feel this way even if we'd loss today. Seeing his emotions after that game should make all the naysayers a believer. He loves those players and the university of Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs and Keep MR in Athens!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go DAWGS with absolutely no voice left. Boys that place was ROCKING!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs let the meltdown conitue!!!! looks like some folks are getting worried about the Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Just trying to keep this thing at the top..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

LSU will beat Bama! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep it still feels good today Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed home from Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs for a great win yesterday and a good day with the family at the house of god!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2013)

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

I said it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg! I said it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg! Gooooooo Daaaawwwwgggssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat 10RC!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

I will enjoy this one until tomorrow, then I will start worrying about UT. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs reading all the Athens sports pages my son brought back.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for my free Boudreaux's lunch here soon!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to go too Jeff, let me know when it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I want to go too Jeff, let me know when it is.



I sure will Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I sure will Go Dawgs!



On thier worst day it will be better than T town BBQ.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

6 got mad at everybody today. Go Dawgs. Cant wait to play LSU again in the SECCG. We will leave the prevent at home next time.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 29, 2013)

on flight meal for LS-WHO


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> On thier worst day it will be better than T town BBQ.



You got that right.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Let me know the date Jeff, I will be there with Bacon.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 6 got mad at everybody today. Go Dawgs. Cant wait to play LSU again in the SECCG. We will leave the prevent at home next time.



He sure did he didnt know I had one or two bama friends..... He got his feathers ruffled I'd say. Go you hairy Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

VANCE said:


> on flight meal for LS-WHO


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

The greens look good, but think I will pass on the crow, not that that I aint done et a bunch of it in my day.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs. This next game is my biggest game of the year every year regardless of records.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat 10Rc!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of the worst day of my life have been after a Ut loss.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some of the worst day of my life have been after a Ut loss.



I'm thinking your going to have a good Sat and Sun coming up Charlie... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope the Brown is right this time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope the Brown is right this time.



When was I wrong?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

When you thought that I, aw just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting a free lunch.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you thought that I, aw just forget about it.



I knew all along you was real.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I knew all along you was real.... Go Dawgs!



Yeah right. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs beat 10RC!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Do Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Sep 30, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!  Time to get this to the top..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Buck said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!  Time to get this to the top..



And get over the Rocky Top.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat 10Rc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 30, 2013)

3:30 Saturday can't get here soon enough!!  Go dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs to all the regulars that post in this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Dawgs up to #6.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Dont think we gonna see Gurley Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Nope let that ankle heal. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Go JJ Green.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

If we lose to Ut I am gonna change Odell's name to Smokey for a year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

He dont answer to Odell anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

He is a hound Dawg Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

If we lose I'm going coon hunting. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Odell cant even catch a possum in his own yard.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Odell is a DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Odell is a DGD! Go Dawgs!



Yeah, I picked him up in Cincinnatti.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning dwags and Charlie!  Congrats on the win this weekend!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning Martin and thanks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2013)

We flew the GT and UGA flags on the same pole on Saturday throughout the festival and we had 5 people crowded around a cell phone watching yalls game.  I'll see if I can find a picture!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep the train on track, Dawgs! Hopefully all the Dawg fans going to the Tennessee game will be very loud and proud.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs put a beat down on Ut.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Odell treed a squirell and is howling right now. I would shoot him out of the tree, but 1 squirell wont make much of a meal. Go Dawgs treeing supper.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs with fish fer supper


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Odell is very upset, the Gubbmint shut down and his license is expired.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Waterloo Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Ut will be ready this Saturday, the crowd will be pulling for them TOOTH and nail.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ut will be ready this Saturday, the crowd will be pulling for them TOOTH and nail.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Where all the Dawgs go?


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs! I was suspended indefinitely.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I was suspended indefinitely.



Not from here you wern't. Jeff is the only person (other than Mods) that can suspend you from here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I was suspended indefinitely.



Just got it Rip. You are being processed as we speak.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Kydawg is a strict disciplinarian and I have met the criteria to return to this thread. I violated thread rules and it was handled "in pm's".


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

You cannot post for the first half of yesterday Rip.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cannot post for the first half of yesterday Rip.



This actually happened last week, but Kydawg knew we needed to be at full strength for LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

And dont do it again or I will turn it over to the local authorities, and they can be rough. They trained in T-Town.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And dont do it again or I will turn it over to the local authorities, and they can be rough. They trained in T-Town.



C'mon. We don't need that negative exposure. We can just continue to handle it "in private messages".


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Rip if you were a 5 star I might make an exception, but seeing how you are only a 3 we have to handle it differently.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs! 1 week to go till closing on the house. I got the last bit of stuff out of there today but found it kind of hard to leave.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! 1 week to go till closing on the house. I got the last bit of stuff out of there today but found it kind of hard to leave.



Been there done that and yes it is rough. Went back to the old home place in Moultrie last June and it is all gone, bulldozed away, and was pretty sad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff might hand down some stiffer penalties to Rip later on.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2013)

From a drunk Spurrier to suspensions in T town! Gooooo Daaaaaawwwwwwgggggssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Jeff. Go Dawgs. Me and Odell ready for the big one Saturday. We were eating in Nashville tonight and none of the Vol fans would take Ut +10.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff. Go Dawgs. Me and Odell ready for the big one Saturday. We were eating in Nashville tonight and none of the Vol fans would take Ut +10.



I wonder why?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder why?



They not to confident. I know this is gonna be a rough game, but nobody else thinks so.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff might hand down some stiffer penalties to Rip later on.



Wait until App State.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Richland Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Blue Ridge. Plenty of G's flying from the docks. Going to win that tourney Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning from the Bluegrass Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Ut.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Echols County Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the line on this game is 10 points. Las Vegas dont think it will be a runaway.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Wish somebody would let the Dawgs out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2013)

Roll Tide #1, undefeated.  Evening Chuck.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

34 to 23 Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Where you been 6?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Hope we see a lot of our young back Saturdya.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs.



Thought there for awhile I was the only Dawg left Rip.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been 6?



Looking for Bigfoot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where all the Dawgs go?



They are all in atlanta at the bars celebrating the dogs BCS title today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2013)

Working in the ATL catering to the rich folk. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Working in the ATL catering to the rich folk. Go Dawgs!



Keep working and saving and you will be rich one day Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keep working and saving and you will be rich one day Jeff.



Never just happy to keep the kids with shoes on their feet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Never just happy to keep the kids with shoes on their feet.



Gotta save a dime out of ever dollar Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

I need some Good seafood, sposed to be in Gulf Shores this week, but had to change my plans.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta save a dime out of ever dollar Jeff.



I wish someone would have told me that about 20 years ago.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Saving this one for you Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs, one more day to go.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish I knew somebody in Ky to deer hunt with.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2013)

You got one with my name on it kydawg?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saving this one for you Jeff.



Good lawd charlie thats a goodun!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Good lawd charlie thats a goodun!!! Go Dawgs!



There are some out there better than him. I got pictures but am having a hard time posting them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I need some Good seafood, sposed to be in Gulf Shores this week, but had to change my plans.


I hear ya, Bro! 
Hope the missus is doing and feeling better. 


KyDawg said:


> Saving this one for you Jeff.


ewww..... it's got them pointy things on its head that make them taste bad. Don't you have any nice does hanging around? 


KyDawg said:


> There are some out there better than him. I got pictures but am having a hard time posting them.


Well, I hope you can get them thangs outta the foodplots. They upset the turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is another one Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

Evenin friendZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Evening Quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Here is another one Jeff.



 go dawgs for big bucks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

You need to let me know which one you want Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

I figured if a Dawg invited another Dawg for some fine crappie fishing, he would do the same on some deer hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I figured if a Dawg invited another Dawg for some fine crappie fishing, he would do the same on some deer hunting.



I like crappie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

My lord thems some big granddaddy bucks


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been indefinitely suspended again.

When will I learn.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have been indefinitely suspended again.
> 
> When will I learn.



We are handling this in house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have been indefinitely suspended again.
> 
> When will I learn.



Well, you've been on indefinite triple secret probation for a while, so it was bound to happen.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you've been on indefinite triple secret probation for a while, so it was bound to happen.



Kydawg has allowed me to come back for a while. This triple secret thing is definitely in house.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Rip is on thin Ice Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rip is on thin Ice Robert.


I don't want to know.....

Oh by the way, good luck tomorrow against tennessee. I've been reading previews and they are definitely ready for this game:


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't want to know.....
> 
> Oh by the way, good luck tomorrow against tennessee. I've been reading previews and they are definitely ready for this game:





I will get to listen on my way home from the BB Fall Classic.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't want to know.....
> 
> Oh by the way, good luck tomorrow against tennessee. I've been reading previews and they are definitely ready for this game:



I hope you are right Robert, but I think it will be a nail biter.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County celebrating the win over Tift County.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Louvalle Ga, deer hunting.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed to Blue Ridge in the morning. I really should be in bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes Rip you are up kinda late for a man of your age.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the house of tooth.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Rips suspension has been lifted because it was "self reported".


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You need to let me know which one you want Jeff.



I'm greedy Charlie I better let you pick because I want both! Go Dawgs beat 10RC today!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Game Day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

We hung on Charlie but the O took some major hits. With the D still lost it could get ugly! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugly win But I will take. Lost some good players out there today. Fraid Bennet and Marshall are gone for year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Everyone that went down will be gone for the year. Still have tibbs and Rumph needs to heaal up and we'll be ok but Gurley has to get back and stay healthy. This dadgum ZD has to start getting better or a Loss is in the near future. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Dont undesr stand why we dont bltz more, we cant cover anyone with those backs, just as well rush them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont undesr stand why we dont bltz more, we cant cover anyone with those backs, just as well rush them.



Theyr were they just couldnt get there. never hear Jordan Jenkins name one time! But UT does have a very good O line.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Drew is coming on though. That Boy done growed up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drew is coming on though. That Boy done growed up.



Pastor of disaster! Proud of him he deserves it!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Jay Rome is gonna have to pick it up. He did have some nice blocks today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Gonna have to regroup and get ready for Mizzou! Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS a W is still a W!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs on to Mizzou.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2013)

Back from the bayou Betty tourney. I finished mediocre like My Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

You must have lost a couple of rods then.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Florida looking pretty good against the Razorbacks.


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You must have lost a couple of rods then.



Cranking battery is shot. It is definitely suspended. Good thing I have three trolling motors batteries, but they will need replacing next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> Cranking battery is shot. It is definitely suspended. Good thing I have three trolling motors batteries, but they will need replacing next year.



Glad you self reported this.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Did we get out off Knoxville with a w to make it 4 in a row over 10RC? Why yes i think we did..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Did we get out off Knoxville with a w to make it 4 in a row over 10RC? Why yes i think we did..... Go Dawgs!



We got them at home next year and we will make it 5.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got them at home next year and we will make it 5.



You sir are correct! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

I dont think Ut is gonna win another game for a while. They played a heck of a game today and I think this was thier last chance this year for a big win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Mizzou offense is for real we are gonna have our hands full next week for sure with this D. Hope we have enough O to win another shootout!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe we can Davis involved in the offense. He scared me on some punts today, but appears to have good hands.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

He's fast but he's green. Not too much in the play book but he is our best stretch the field reciever left. We need Rumph to get healthy. Anybody know his status?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Cant find nothing about Rumph. Is he being red shirted?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

I know he was hurt but he may be. We need one more play maker. I'm confident in out running backs. I think we will be fine


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Lets not forget that Marshall was a good reciever also.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes he was. We need our D to step up because we may actually need them help us out some now....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yes he was. We need our D to step up because we may actually need them help us out some now....



Jusy dont know if they can do it, we just look so confused and not ready on a lot of plays. It is almost like the opposing OC can almost read our minds.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Agree Charlie. We know how to get them in 3rd n long but after that they're lost.... Frustrating and listening to Granthams post game interviews doesnt give me much hope. I thought they had learned to stop the run but found out today that they hadnt. Just need them to get it togther fast.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Good night boys this white boy has had enough today! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Night Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a stormy morning in the Bluegrasss.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

The win was tuff with all the key losses we had but we did beat 10RC so I'll enjoy a bitter sweet W! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

D has gotta get better.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have much confidence.  How can guys get that wide open?  My uhaul is still on rent.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't have much confidence.  How can guys get that wide open?  My uhaul is still on rent.



For Grantham i hope because what bobo did with what he had to work with may have been his best game called ever Sat. That was a spring game team on the field and we left with a W. Hats off! The D knows hows to get them in 3rd n long but doesnt have a clue after that. I'm begining to think that Lakatos sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

The one Td call where the Ut player was clearly out of bounds was pretty weak.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> For Grantham i hope because what bobo did with what he had to work with may have been his best game called ever Sat. That was a spring game team on the field and we left with a W. Hats off! The D knows hows to get them in 3rd n long but doesnt have a clue after that. I'm begining to think that Lakatos sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes. I think Dawgs on here give him a break because he gets red faced and mad with that passion they want. You get all that plus 50 cuss words with Paul Johnson. Would you want him?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yes. I think Dawgs on here give him a break because he gets red faced and mad with that passion they want. You get all that plus 50 cuss words with Paul Johnson. Would you want him?



I agree it's time for Grantham to earn his $$$$$


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Dawg nation needs to get behind this team!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Charlie I still believe in this team! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

I do to Jeff, I thnik with Gurley back we still have enough offensive weapons. If we could just get the defense to step up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

It is on the d's back now. Team meeting in order. Time to grow up and listen to the coaches. Dint know why but I have a feeling the team that hits the field next sat n athens will playing with a chip on their shoulders. Playing for their fallen team mates! GATA! Beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Well we will see what they are made of now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!! Beat Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Gulf, I am sussposed to be there too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Ahtens Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs heading into the work week!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to get behind this team boys their going to need us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yes. I think Dawgs on here give him a break because he gets red faced and mad with that passion they want. You get all that plus 50 cuss words with Paul Johnson. Would you want him?





No. No No:


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

The UGA D is looking good on this drive, it's 3rd and long. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs another 3rd down conversion made and 7 missed tackles on a wide open reciever...


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a red faced CTG wanting to throw a CPJ cuss fit, but the boss won't let em.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs, what is the score?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2013)

Howdy Charlie and dwags.  Good game for yall this weekend, was a fun one to watch!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Couldnt be to much fun for you Martin we won....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs and Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Sales City Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs figuring out who we gonna play on Offense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs figuring out who we gonna play on Offense.



Maybe see if the defensive guys can do better over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe I'll go to the game this Sat and scream like a mad man and help this team get another W. Go Dawgs boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe I'll go to the game this Sat and scream like a mad man and help this team get another W. Go Dawgs boys!



They need you there Jeff, go get em.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm feeling it Charlie! love my dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

I think this game is going to forecast how the rest of our season will playout Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think this game is going to forecast how the rest of our season will playout Jeff.



I agree but I think the 12th man will be enough. Everything that I'm reading is that Sanford will be louder than it was against LSU. The Dawg Nation knows what this team needs. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

I predict we are going to see someone step up this weekend that none of us ever thought would.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Charlie I know one thing if we have the ball with less than 2 minutes left on the clock on our own 1 we will win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Murray has been unstopable in the clutch that is for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Watched some replay of the Mizzou/Vandy game and dont know if it was Vandy D, but that QB we gonna face next week was hitting a lot of different recievers all over the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Mizzou's QB is very good and they have recievers... But it was Vandy and but,,, we still have our D too. it will be another shoutout I'm afraid, but the 12th man will prevail.............. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

We could use 12 men in our secondary.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Dont worry Charlie i will jam their recievers at the LOS all day. Game over Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Getting cool here Jeff the hams and bacon will be coming down soon. Salty salty salty.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

If our D is bend but don't break we are using the biggest bungee cord known to man.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

riprap said:


> If our D is bend but don't break we are using the biggest bungee cord known to man.



We are bending all the way into the stands right now Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting cool here Jeff the hams and bacon will be coming down soon. Salty salty salty.



Sounds good good good!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds good good good!



Just thinking bout a good breakfast. Country ham, red eye gravy, hoemade biscuits, grits and that blackberry jelly we put up this summer. If you got some maters left slice them up and enjoy it too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just thinking bout a good breakfast. Country ham, red eye gravy, hoemade biscuits, grits and that blackberry jelly we put up this summer. If you got some maters left slice them up and enjoy it too.



Man, that some fine eating right there. Even on my diet i would sit down and eat with ya right there.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man, that some fine eating right there. Even on my diet i would sit down and eat with ya right there.....



We gonna do that one morning either before I take you deer hunting or after we get back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go 2 Dawgs hunting in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We gonna do that one morning either before I take you deer hunting or after we get back.





KyDawg said:


> Go 2 Dawgs hunting in the Bluegrass.



We know we are going to break bread around 12th next month. I'll be headed to Nebraska so be ready. The folks place I'm hunting up there found 40 cows dead smothered in snow drifts and they are still missing 130 this past weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Better take your snow shoes Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

Grantham has lost control of the Falcons D.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Grantham has also lost control of the Bravos.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! Hunker down one more time!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Richland Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns county!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Dawgs we need give these Missouri yankees a good spanking.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

GATA! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Beat mizzou! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down south and up north.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the Dome where we need to be a week after the season ends!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to tun the table.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs when the odds starting to get stacked against you!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

This year will be one to remember regardless of the outcome.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs that like Bacon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't like bacon, I LOVE bacon !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the ghetto of Dekalb county!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the ghetto of Dekalb county!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>



Everyday for at last 8 hours a day..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Charlie is a DGD! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

If yall think Georgia beat Ut, you aint been listening to the Tn sports talk on radio.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If yall think Georgia beat Ut, you aint been listening to the Tn sports talk on radio.



Moral victory? Go Dawgs! On another note Scott-Wesley surgery was a success. Marshall will have his in 2-3 weeks. Bennett had his today too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you think we will see Bennet again this year Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

I do but I think it will be about a month. His surgery went good too. Gurley's ankle swelling is gone and he can run on it but no cutting. He wont play this week I believe, but thats fine. Let hin get healed up. We can get the w this week in our house. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Hope you are right my Friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

We shail prevail..... Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting that speedster Davis in the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

look out for Tibbs too. Davis will stretch the field like Mitchell does. Go Dawgs for JJ Green and Douglas toting the rock!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs that need to play some defense, that Franklin guy put up over 600 yards against Vandy. Why cant we hold on to an interception.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

The d steps up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2013)

Those chili/slaw dogzz I ate for suppa are barking . . .


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Moral victory? Go Dawgs! On another note Scott-Wesley surgery was a success. Marshall will have his in 2-3 weeks. Bennett had his today too.



Going to be some high deductibles with obama care.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2013)

"Singing Don't worry, bout a thing, because every little thing, is going to be alright." Three little dawgies on my doorstep said, this is my message to you.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Those were paid for by millions UGA makes every year off fb. Hot dogs and pea nuts may go up next year though...


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Those were paid for by millions UGA makes every year off fb. Hot dogs and pea nuts may go up next year though...



I think it was $8 for my commit to the G cup.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Wish the gubbmint shutdown would stop injuries.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish the gubbmint shutdown would stop injuries.



 I quit paying taxes until its over. No need their not working anyways...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish the gubbmint shutdown would stop injuries.



Charlie, I talked to a FBI friend of mine today and asked if he had been furloughed and he said yes but because of his position, he was required to work but without pay. Something to do with essential versus non essential employees. They have shut down all the national parks and monuments but are paying security more to keep people out than it would cost to keep them open


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Charlie, I talked to a FBI friend of mine today and asked if he had been furloughed and he said yes but because of his position, he was required to work but without pay. Something to do with essential versus non essential employees. They have shut down all the national parks and monuments but are paying security more to keep people out than it would cost to keep them open



Go Dawgs for Americas fast fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Charlie, I talked to a FBI friend of mine today and asked if he had been furloughed and he said yes but because of his position, he was required to work but without pay. Something to do with essential versus non essential employees. They have shut down all the national parks and monuments but are paying security more to keep people out than it would cost to keep them open



I saw somewhere that most Govt employees had up to two years of paid leave. Wonder if that is true.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for Americas fast fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spend a dime to chase a nickel. I like your idea about not paying taxes. They are shut down so why are we paying.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw somewhere that most Govt employees had up to two years of paid leave. Wonder if that is true.



Barrack needs to take a leave forever.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawg waiting for a tax cut for all the money we are saving with this shutdown.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

They wont shut my Bacon down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Barrack needs to take a leave forever.



This! If he could run for a third term he would get reelected though. This country is geting exactly what we deserve. We put the I in Ignorant. I cant even stomach the political froum anymore. Believe it or not I spent more time over there than I did here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

We out numbered now guys, dont think it will ever go the other way. But anyway Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs! I have read the end of the book so carry on!  Got a long day tomorrow see yall then!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Stay safe in the Ghetto Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2013)

Some people being nasty with the Ford comments.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> Some people being nasty with the Ford comments.



They better not start talking about Dodges.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2013)

Sold.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs still working!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Good deal Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Americus Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Dont know if Mizzou will forget being between the hedges. I hope it is a bad memory for them.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2013)

Another shootout.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Another shootout.



I was talking about Athens, not downtown Atlanta Rip.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was talking about Athens, not downtown Atlanta Rip.



Old man football.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Rip we need you at the game Saturday. You are 1 and 0 against ranked teams.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2013)

I am 2-0 listening on the radio. I almost blew it when I got home from fishing. I turned it on and the vols took the lead. I may just have to let my ears bleed while listening to those goons on the radio. I'll take the punishment for a win.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

It aint Munson no more Rip


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed to Athens this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs sitting at home and screaming at the TV. Like my wife said THEY CANT HEAR YOU.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!



I thought he played pool.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They wont shut my Bacon down.



They will when we call the USDA bacon hotline.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Just got in from work and have to be back in at 10:30 for an all nighter...... Beat Mizzou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2013)

Gonna be a long night Jeff, Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs for no confidence this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs im sleepy!!! Beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Good Morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2013)

Morning Charlie and dwags!   Good luck this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Got to be ready tomorrow Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2013)

I love my Dawgs! Let's beat those other Tigers, Saturday!   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Sanford will be rocking for the Dawgs tomorrow! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

We need this one Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Beat mizzou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

You done streccccccccccccched my screeeeeeeeeeen Jeeeeeeeeeef. Go Daaaaaaaaws!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou 42 to 24.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller county.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Hines Ward was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

We can beat Mizzou if we play a lick of defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

We can beat anybody if we play 2 licks of defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a strechted screen.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Beat Mizzou! go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

I love the Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at Boudreaux's


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

I need to go back to Boudreaux's and bring some bacon with me.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2013)

How did celuse blow the page up with just typing? I've seen it happen with pic's or gif's before but not just letters.
Oh well, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Blow it up like i did this page!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

I am trying to figure that out too Robert. Hey Fall Turkey season starts in 2 weeks, saw some nice ones today. Hope everything is going good with the wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

You blew it up good Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

I will be glad when we get off this page. I am gonna try to get us off of it quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Odell is barking.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Must be a coon.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Lee County.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawhs on Omaha road.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Rip's country.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Win one for Buck Dawgs, in all that traffic he deserves one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs in St Louis Missouri.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the Mississippi River.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Thomas County.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Berlin Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Jimmy Vickers was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Jack Montgomery was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Helen Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the Mon.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

We should ne off this stretch Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Now Dawgs we back on a regular page.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Game day tomorrow we got to GATA.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Night Dawgs, I am gonna go dream about the win tomorrow, hope it aint a nightmare. Silver is a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Game Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat Mizzou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Game Day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Just about time!!!!!!!!!!! Lets GATA with this beat up team!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Tough loss! Glory glory to ol georgia!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Poor special teams play, poor defense and several missed blocks. Not gonna complain about the missing players, that is football. Just bounce back win what we can the rest of the year, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Surely we could find a punter in the State of Georgia that can kick the Ball further than 36 yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Oct 12, 2013)

Tough one there boys.  Hoping a few of these   will help ease the pain..

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw this one coming. We have won the ones I thought we would lose, but the record is what I thought it would be. Now next season we will be back in the same boat. I wanted the D to learn with a new QB this year. Oh well...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I knew we could not continue to give up 40 points a game and go undefeated the rest of the way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2013)

Like the rest of you, I'm very disappointed, too. I hope we can get healthy and win on out (including the SEC championship) and go to a nice BCS bowl. For this to happen, we'll need Mizzou to lose 2. I think Mizzou will lose at least 2 SEC games. Their schedule looks rough.

Let's keep our heads up, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Like the rest of you, I'm very disappointed, too. I hope we can get healthy and win on out (including the SEC championship) and go to a nice BCS bowl. For this to happen, we'll need Mizzou to lose 2. I think Mizzou will lose at least 2 SEC games. Their schedule looks rough.
> 
> Let's keep our heads up, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Mizzou's win was just as costly as our's last week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Like the rest of you, I'm very disappointed, too. I hope we can get healthy and win on out (including the SEC championship) and go to a nice BCS bowl. For this to happen, we'll need Mizzou to lose 2. I think Mizzou will lose at least 2 SEC games. Their schedule looks rough.
> 
> Let's keep our heads up, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Florida did thier part Today. Would not be surprised to see a 2 loss team win the east.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

We still have a lot to play for. So Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Beat Vandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Season aint over! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe we can pick up a first round draft pick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Beating Vandy would come in Handy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Beating Vandy would come in Handy.



Getting Gurley back would too. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Did we throw a pass to a TE today?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

We did Charlie. I know of 3 drops by Lynch and 1 by Rome. Lynch had a couple of good catches, but that zone D Mizzou ran made it hard.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah I remember the Lynch drop down close. Why cant we execute a punt any better than we do. 2 TO's wasted on special teams that I know of.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2013)

Charlie, we got beat....... Our o line looked bad a lot and Special teams again not great. Murray gets blind sided again and fumbles the ball. Just a bad day to be a bulldawg... But,,,, MR at half time made a interesting statement about our D,,,,, He said when asked about thee D not getting off the field on 3rd downs he said " the usual, not tackling and not covering" I found that refreshing..... Go Dawgs time for a pow wow with the DC and HC.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Hope he upset enough to either demand improvement of fire somebody. I like CTG, but in all my years of working I would have been sent packing if the guys that worked for me did not perform any better than this bunch has. Not talking so much bout the players as I am his assistants.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Refrees had nothing to do with us losing, but if the Herrera hit was roughing the passer, the hit on AM on the interception was the same.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)

Bama cheats and wait till next year.

Sad thing is we actually have to say Go Dawgs for Vandy when good teams are just hoping they don't have any injuries playing them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Rip


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats up Ky? If it was rifle season it's days like today I hope button bucks don't step out.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2013)

We are going to win it all in a few years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Bama cheats and wait till next year.
> 
> Sad thing is we actually have to say Go Dawgs for Vandy when good teams are just hoping they don't have any injuries playing them.



You really oughta make that your sig line.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> We are going to win it all in a few years.



My years are running out Rip, but I would rather be a BullDawg with 0 NC's than a Bammer with a hundred. It is better to be a Dawg, than a roll tider.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs, yall know what i am talking about.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

I listened to radio today and we need a mindset like kevin butler.  not cheerleaders like zier  and Howard.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2013)

Boy, my weekly pics were brutal.  

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! We can still win the east!! Got to take care business the rest of the way. Mizzou will lose to UF and USCe without Franklin....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2013)

Boy did we EVER stink up the great state of Georgia yesterday . . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy did we EVER stink up the great state of Georgia yesterday . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on this fine Sunday in Kentucky. Aint that bad Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on this fine Sunday in Kentucky. Aint that bad Martin.



Nah....it's just football.  Just a few more days until rifle season starts!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! We can still win the east!! Got to take care business the rest of the way. Mizzou will lose to UF and USCe without Franklin....



They kept scoring without him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> They kept scoring without him.



On a trick play and a turnover pretty much in the red zone. They will lose mark it down. We will lose to UF if we dont get Gurley back and Rumph. If we have those two we win in Jacksonville.... Mark that down too... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> On a trick play and a turnover pretty much in the red zone. They will lose mark it down. We will lose to UF if we dont get Gurley back and Rumph. If we have those two we win in Jacksonville.... Mark that down too... Go Dawgs!!!



Let me find a place.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> Let me find a place.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats right Charlie!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

I might go to the Vandy Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Richt said Rumph will sart practice on monday. That is huge! Gurley may be nack as well this Sat. go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

I cant go to the Vandy Game, I will be in Virginia. Well they got TV over there too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Im not going neither Charlie but i will be in nashville next month. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs bobo doesnt suck!!!!!!!!!!!! Lakatos does!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs for a W in nashville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Dawgs should beat Vandy 52 to 45.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

It wont be bobo's fault.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2013)

Bobo to the Patriots.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs MR leaves after this season for his dream job in Miami... Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

If he does I hope he takes Lokotas with him.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

I like Bacon. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Gonna be some good smoked bacon coming down soon. Got to take some to my Georgia friends. Turkey season opens in about 10 days.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

I am going to take Odell to scatter them out and then choot em when they try to get back together. Yes that is legal here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Vandy, win out and then play Bama in Atlanta again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

We could win the SECCG and Bama still go to the NC. I would take that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Not that our defense is gonna beat anybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Mnt Eagle.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie you are a DGD!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jeff. When we going to Boudreaux's?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

I will be thru there one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2013)

Night Dawgs, got to be ready for Vandy. I think we will beat them, but dont know anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2013)

Whenever your ready!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Sho is quiet in here. Not too much to get excited about. Watching the Dawgs is like deer hunting. They may or may not show up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs been going at it since 6 this morning.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll be there hunting to see if they come out. Need a bama good read.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I will be in Richmond Va pulling for yall. I got to go see VaDawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2013)

Go DAWGS.......haven't been posting much, but I am still kicking.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS.......haven't been posting much, but I am still kicking.....



Not been much to post about this week John.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2013)

Go...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Mattews, Gurley, and Rumph practicing to day!!!!! Thats good news!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

I cant wait to see Rumph. Just dont know if he can run the routes in a game. We saw some young reciever turn the wrong way last week. Murray throws a lot of balls before the reciever makes his turn and they have to be on the same page.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs south of the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Just go Dawgs. we can still have a good season. We can also play in the Poulan Weed Eater bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat Vandy.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs. If we want the title$, we have to be 3 or 4 deep at each position. We also need $trong discilpline. Not $ure how other programs are making it happen.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

1. Bama 
"Bama" 
Originated from Black youth in Washington DC. 
1. Original meaning was "cant dress well" or "fashion misfit" 


2. Now the word has a more general use meaning "person", as how Whites use "Dude" 

1. That bama wearing a coat in the summer 

2. Tell bama to meet me at the store.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. If we want the title$, we have to be 3 or 4 deep at each position. We also need $trong discilpline. Not $ure how other programs are making it happen.



We need some of those 5 star recruits also.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We need some of those 5 star recruits also.



We have them, 1 per position. Not 3 deep and sometimes 5.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

A couple of coaches need to be processed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

I am tired of this Bend and then break defense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep hearing the excuse of our guys are hurt. Pretty sure those are on offense.


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> A couple of coaches need to be processed.



Yup, and if Richt don't see it our way I am gonna be...ummmm....  upset.  

I just hope he learned his lesson from the Martenez debacle.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Buck said:


> Yup, and if Richt don't see it our way I am gonna be...ummmm....  upset.
> 
> I just hope he learned his lesson from the Martenez debacle.



We will se Buck, we will see.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Todd grantham will right the ship! Mark it down!


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm starting to think brown has been paid off by the staff and I'm running out of places to mark stuff down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

I say we finish this 2 loss thread down before we play Fla. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

We might have loss that first one on the old thread but I dont think so, I would have to check with Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Might eat lunch at Boudreaux's tomorrow. Aint figured my route out yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Larry Rakestraw 1963 was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Peachtree City.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Needmore Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs needing more defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Lake Seminole.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

Tony Flack was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2013)

Go DAWGS ..... getting ready to hit the hay......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2013)

Go.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm ready to get back on a long winning streak, starting with Vanderbilt, Saturday! Let's keep on fighting, Dawg Nation! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Dang it man where you boys at? I know yall all aint working like me!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2013)

Mommy said if you ain't got nothing good to say...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Staunton Virginia, home of the Statler Bros.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs in my family going to the Vandy Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs fellars! Bed time!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs Going to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs from Virginia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2013)

Morning Charlie!  Getting ready to load up the truck tonight and head to deer camp tomorrow.  Go Jackets deer hunting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

'Moanin from the MON !!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs! With the low turnout on the forum lately, looks like a lot of people are glad we are out of the NC picture.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! With the low turnout on the forum lately, looks like a lot of people are glad we are out of the NC picture.



Been real slow, lot of the passer by dwags won't be back till next year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Been real slow, lot of the passer by dwags won't be back till next year.



No more good reads by other fans either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> No more good reads by other fans either.





We suck, but we're realists !!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We suck, but we're realists !!!



I kind of wish I still hunted near Raley's. It was like a funeral there after a dawg loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs. I am just hoping we have enough offense to beat Vandy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2013)

This Dawg is still around. Just not much _happy_ to talk about, lately. Dawg till I die! 

Martin, Quack, they way both of our teams are playing atm, the Georgia / GT game is looking pretty interesting right now. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Might be a dot com bowl at stake Silver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> I kind of wish I still hunted near Raley's. It was like a funeral there after a dawg loss.




Ate there the other night !!! 




Silver Britches said:


> This Dawg is still around. Just not much _happy_ to talk about, lately. Dawg till I die!
> 
> Martin, Quack, they way both of our teams are playing atm, the Georgia / GT game is looking pretty interesting right now.
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Shoot bro, ya'll ain't got nuttin to worry about with us beezzzzzz !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ate there the other night !!!
> 
> Shoot bro, ya'll ain't got nuttin to worry about with us beezzzzzz !!!



Not expecting to break the streak this year.  That being said maybe we can score some points with how bad that UGA D is playing.  Go Jackets and Go Dawgs ...maybe we can both win some games before then!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel pretty good about the Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> I feel pretty good about the Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl. Go Dawgs!





At least they'll have green grass, every Bowl we play in has blue !! 



Smurf Bowl here we come...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Poulan Weed Eater Bowl is not out of reach for either of these teams.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

Gator bowl or chick fil a. We could use a win at the dome.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Then we gonna have to beat Appalachian State, Vandy, and GT.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs for 4 more wins.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

I think we can get 2 more. I like watching the early bowls. Maybe they will have a bowl on that red field. Our defense can blend in there. Well, we can't see them on the green field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Saw today They were projecting Ut for the liberty Bowl. I thought you had to win at least 6 games to get to a bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs. If yall think the Dawg fans are upset, you should hear some of these Univ. of Virginia fans. They got beat by Ball State. But they have never had much to start with.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs we could be a lot worse off, but we are Dawgs and we want to win. We have talent and every year some part of our game lets us down. I like CMR and don't know who we could get better, we got within 6 yards of an NC last year against the best team ever on the face of the earth.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot bro, ya'll ain't got nuttin to worry about with us beezzzzzz !!!







Nitram4891 said:


> Not expecting to break the streak this year.  That being said maybe we can score some points with how bad that UGA D is playing.  Go Jackets and Go Dawgs ...maybe we can both win some games before then!






GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2013)

Roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2013)

Roll a booger and Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Where you been 6. Thought we would have seen more of you after that beatdown on Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Jeff's part of the state.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Georgia. Still gonna get down there one day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good evening to you, Charlie!
Just making the rounds and watching the Canes try to come back on the tar heels.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Appomattox Virginia. Talking about a bad loss, we all lost a big one there, and I thought about that today while visiting there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Good evening to you, Charlie!
> Just making the rounds and watching the Canes try to come back on the tar heels.



I picked the Canes Robert. Sitting close to the site of a big loss today.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

go dawgs in natural light


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs. The cocanes can come back but we can't.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Gun season tomorrow.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

Crickets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Georgia. Still gonna get down there one day.



Hurry up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Roll a booger and Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!



Get back to work.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been 6. Thought we would have seen more of you after that beatdown on Kentucky.



Waiting on the Tennessee game to see how we stack up to the dogs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

I sure wish another bammer would start a UGA thread.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> I sure wish another bammer would start a UGA thread.



Maybe you need a Bammer to teach you how to start a thread so you won't be so dependant on others. Just Sayin...If you need any thread ideas maybe something along the line of, Is UGA the best two loss team in the country right now? You just make it too easy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Maybe you need a Bammer to teach you how to start a thread so you won't be so dependant on others. Just Sayin...If you need any thread ideas maybe something along the line of, Is UGA the best two loss team in the country right now? You just make it too easy.



Looks like you've already been thinking about it. Good to see UGA on your mind.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like you've already been thinking about it. Good to see UGA on your mind.



UGA is always on my mind. Hard not to think about them when you listen to sports radio. Right or wrong they seem to be the punch line of every joke. Hopefully they can get things turned around this weekend against Vandy for dawg nations sake.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> UGA is always on my mind. Hard not to think about them when you listen to sports radio. Right or wrong they seem to be the punch line of every joke. Hopefully they can get things turned around this weekend against Vandy for dawg nations sake.



It doesn't bother me. If they win that's nice, but we'll just be in the same situation next year. You've never seen me say we were going to go all the way this year. I've stated plenty of times I would have liked to see Murray go. I would have been happy with the record we have now if he had. Next year, the next, the next, the next will most likely be the same as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2013)

Go DAWGS from UTAH!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS from UTAH!! Fire Mark Richt


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

I would rather be broke than be a Bamer.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would rather be broke than be a Bamer.



You would qualify then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>





Go DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2013)

Leaving early in the morning for the opening of gun season with my father. Can't wait to see whats making those big tracks in the areas we'll be hunting. Man, I sure hope I hear dad's .270 roar tomorrow! Wish us luck, guys! 

Oh, and yes, I'll certainly be pulling for my Dawgs, tomorrow! I'll just be in the woods doing so. 

Good luck and be safe to all of you who are going. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> You would qualify then.



I may be a Bamer fore I get back home.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I may be a Bamer fore I get back home.



 You will be able to put us in our place and make fun of us.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs who just put in 16 hours at work today! Now on to another work day tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs for big money Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha ha's back. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> Ha ha's back. Ha ha ha ha.



Good. We need him so we can remain Undefeated.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs. We can still do this.


----------



## Buck (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, had other things to do today involving family so I didn't see the game.  Is it safe to assume the defense spent the day with their hands in the air wondering what to do?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2013)

My 17th weding anniversary today and a 12 hour work day and I'm on call so I missed this one, but did listen to the 4th quarter on the radio. It sucks boys and we're hurting right now. Go Dawgs!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hunker down Dawgs and have a good 2 weeks of practice!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> On a trick play and a turnover pretty much in the red zone. They will lose mark it down. We will lose to UF if we dont get Gurley back and Rumph. If we have those two we win in Jacksonville.... Mark that down too... Go Dawgs!!!



I marked it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> I marked it.



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2013)

What has happened to this thread? We can still do this. We need need Mizzou to lose 3 and we win out. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

From Commerce Georgia, Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys thank God I've been working so much or I might have whipped the kids for nothing!!!! But they probably need it anyway...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2013)

We are going.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs to the unemployment line.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry for the loss dawgs   I'm not complaining about my Saturday though, Jackets won and I had an unbelievable day in the deer woods.  10pt killed in the morning and 8pt killed in the afternoon.  These are by far my two biggest deer ever    Hope everyone had a good opener!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Nitram taking care of it! Congrats brother! Public land?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a heck of a weekend, Martin! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats to you Martin. Those are some really nice deer. Roll Tide


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

GT and Martin takin care of bidness !!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

I took my frustrations out on a 7 pointer that I probably should have let go. I blame it on CMR. 

Go Dawgs. We'll be back. Two years from now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Ringold Georgia, at the Hampton Inn.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Where you going? They have a pretty good breakfast.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where you going? They have a pretty good breakfast.



Headed back to Ky. Planned to stay a few days longer but my tooth repair did not hold and I got to see a dentist.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Where did you go?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Murrayville Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sorry for the loss dawgs   I'm not complaining about my Saturday though, Jackets won and I had an unbelievable day in the deer woods.  10pt killed in the morning and 8pt killed in the afternoon.  These are by far my two biggest deer ever    Hope everyone had a good opener!



Way to go, bro! That's some nice bucks right there! I've only been twice this year and haven't seen anything but mosquitoes. Hopefully I can post a nice one up before seasons end. 

Congrats on the bucks and the Tech win!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2013)

Almost forgot...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Evening Martin nice Bucks.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't forget that Silver. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2013)

How's it going up in the bluegrass state KD? Hope to see you post a big one on here soon, too.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been in the State for the last coupla day Silver. Commerce last night and Ringold tonight. And a lot of mountains and 2 lanes road in between.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I totally missed your above posts about being in Georgia. I'm still in denial after Saturdays loss against mighty Vanderbilt. 

Y'all have a safe trip back, bro! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

How's the wife faring Charlie ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the wife faring Charlie ??



She is doing those voice exercises bout 6 times a day Quack. I cant see any improvement in her voice. We go back to that hospital in Nashville for a follow up in the next coupla weeks. I cant bring myself to call that hospital by name right now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Elijay Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Chatsworth Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs that I met from Enigma Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs that I met from Grayson Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She is doing those voice exercises bout 6 times a day Quack. I cant see any improvement in her voice. We go back to that hospital in Nashville for a follow up in the next coupla weeks. I cant bring myself to call that hospital by name right now, if you know what I mean.





Yeah, I know whatcha mean Charlie, ya'll hang in there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs all over!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Mill


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Gainsville Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrs Ky will be just fine Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

At least she cant raise her voice at me right now Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2013)

Rumor mill is Grantham is gone. Booster's paying for the buyout....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Who will we blame our defense on next year I wonder.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs for another long day!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning Charlie.  Hope the Mrs is doing better!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2013)

GO DAWGS!  Beat those Gators Nov. 2 and all is forgiven! 

GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

No matter how good/bad we are and no matter how good/bad the opponent is, we like to keep it close. CMR has a TV contract so there will be good games for fans to watch.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

We could do well in the NIT tournament for football.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

We lost to Vandy. Richt has more losses to vandy than GT. 1 loss to Oleary. I bet GT guys miss Oleary.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

There is a luckydawg11 that is not going to be around long.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> We lost to Vandy. Richt has more losses to vandy than GT. 1 loss to Oleary. I bet GT guys miss Oleary.



He lost one to Paul Johnson too..remember when Moreno/Stafford were on the cover of SI and UGA was preseason ranked number 1?   I believe it was 2008.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> He lost one to Paul Johnson too..remember when Moreno/Stafford were on the cover of SI and UGA was preseason ranked number 1?   I believe it was 2008.



That was the one I was counting. The oleary loss came at the hands of central florida.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

I like O'leary.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

My new avatar.

 Grantham, "Did you recruit that guy?"

Bobo, "Yea, I'll just call the same play over and over, he will break it sooner or later. You should try this offense thing."


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating North Georgia Apple pancakes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Nahunta Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

We need a bye month.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Turkey season opens next week. Maybe I will get a Thanksgiving Bird. Go Dawgs during ambush season.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We need a bye month.



Some of the staff need a bama "medical hardships"


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

Kennesaw State has a new team. Maybe they could be our UAB or Jacksonville St.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

First time in a zillion years that niether UF or Uga will be ranked for the cocktail party.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe they will call it the world's largest outdoor beer fest this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Scalpers will get stuck with a lot of tickets.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

It will be a sloppy yellow flag fest.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

What is the over and under on targeting calls Rip?


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is the over and under on targeting calls Rip?



Not sure the refs were ready last week, they were probably startled we made a tackle and were grabbing for their cell phone when the flag dropped.

Probably more flags for talking smack or throwing a punch.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

!sgwad og


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> !sgwad og


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> !sgwad og



dawg fans starting to go backwards like their team....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and Fairhope.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs and Fairhope.



Afternoon Charlie. Hope all is well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

Our teams are stinkin up the great state of Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs and wannabes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs and wannabes!


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Dogs


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our teams are stinkin up the great state of Georgia.



No that would be all the move ins and bama fans.......


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> No that would be all the move ins and bama fans.......



Most of them already were here. They just switched in 2008. Notice when they signed up to make fun of us.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Thwy wont have much to make fun of this week, we dont play.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs, for a new thread before the Florida Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the gators!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Newton Georgia.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in Charlie's neck of the woods....... How's the better half feeling? Tell her we are thinking of her and hope she feels better soon.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, for a new thread before the Florida Game.



We definitely need a CHANGE.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sorry for the loss dawgs   I'm not complaining about my Saturday though, Jackets won and I had an unbelievable day in the deer woods.  10pt killed in the morning and 8pt killed in the afternoon.  These are by far my two biggest deer ever    Hope everyone had a good opener!



Represent!  Great job Martin!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> We definitely need a CHANGE.



We will change. This thread. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

We would beat Vandy 5 out of 10 times.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We would beat Vandy 5 out of 10 times.



2 out of last 10.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Getting ready for bye. Is that home or away?


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Yankees can't coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Getting ready for bye. Is that home or away?



I believe it is a neutral site.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Crappie tearing it up in Kentucky Rip. Bring your boat and shotgun. Turkey season is open also and we see them on the bank alot and we can shoot hens this time of year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

I only have a 16 gauge, is that enough?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I only have a 16 gauge, is that enough?



With a slug, yes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

We will take Odell in the boat with us and he will retrieve them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2013)

16 gauge is a little lite for crappie Charlie. Need a 12 with 00 Buck. Get more fish that way.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We will take Odell in the boat with us and he will retrieve them.



I'll be going through ky Dec 1st.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> 16 gauge is a little lite for crappie Charlie. Need a 12 with 00 Buck. Get more fish that way.



I was talking bout the Turkeys 6, mm mmm mmmm.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'll be going through ky Dec 1st.



Let me know and I will buy you lunch Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs, lock this one down before Florida game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Reports are that Gurley looked good in practice today. Also said that the defense showed up at wrong practice field, well some of them did, the rest showed up in Nashville.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Reports are that Gurley looked good in practice today. Also said that the defense showed up at wrong practice field, well some of them did, the rest showed up in Nashville.



The whole offense looks great everyday in practice. Look at the competition.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Dawgs need to beat UF. I think they will if Gurley is back to 100%. 95% wont do it, we need him at full strength and Bennet back. We will have to outscore them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

We do not need Murray to have the kind of game he did last year either. I would hope we will finally show some level of improvement in the defensive backfield also. Wiggins is going to be a good one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Wish they would make this game a home and home. Never been crazy bout J'ville.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish they would make this game a home and home. Never been crazy bout J'ville.



Lots of rich Dawgs in the area.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Lots of rich Dawgs in the area.



In that case they should play it in Adairville Ky.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

GoDawgs down in Douglasville Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down where all that traffic is. That is you Buck.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs up on Mt Eagle, I was down there Tuesday at the Lodge outlet spending money. Wish I had seen John.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs with big deer and turkey close by.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good morning dwags and Charlie and Rip!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Morning Dawgs and  Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



Afternoon Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Wet dreary cold afternoon Go Dawgs from Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Somebody needs to let the Dawgs out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

We wont lose this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

Go all you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2013)

Evening Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Never want to change a fuel pump again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Never want to change a fuel pump again.



But do you ever want to change coaches again?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey 6 what you up to tonight?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Never want to change a fuel pump again.



Got to do one this weekend been putting it off for while on my Dads truck.... Of course it has a full tank..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Jeff, is it getting cool down there. It is up here, gonna be in the 20's tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread dont need to see the UF game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Never want to change a fuel pump again.



You need to buy a Volt Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Rip was seen house hunting in T-Town today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Said he wanted a NC, whatever it took.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, is it getting cool down there. It is up here, gonna be in the 20's tonight. Go Dawgs.



It is Charlie high 30's tonight at the house.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Wish you had been with me today Jeff, we saw that bigun again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill McWhorter was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish you had been with me today Jeff, we saw that bigun again.



Gun season aint in up there yet or you would have give it a dirt nap...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Gun season aint in up there yet or you would have give it a dirt nap...... Go Dawgs!



Not in the day time it aint.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not in the day time it aint.



 Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Charlie. Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Afternoon Fairhope. Bring me some mullet roe now. I know they are in.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dawson Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a HS Football Friday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs on cold fall HS FB friday night!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs listening to South Georgia Football.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we got to get this one out of the way before the UF game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie celebrating a win over Valdosta.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2013)

Evening Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs! 10 point favories over BYE!
Just enjoying watching the destruction of Boise State by the Mormons.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I got one pick right this week Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

I am worried bout bye, they scare me. We got 2 guys hurt in practice today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs we gotta get bye this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Bennet ran some sprints today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs we win today mark it down!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2013)

If bye  is as good as byu we are in trouble.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Got to do one this weekend been putting it off for while on my Dads truck.... Of course it has a full tank..



Get some buddies and take the bed off   if you can. We dropped the tank.  We used ratchet straps and a Jack.  mine was half full.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2013)

saban/ Obama  telling fans they can't leave the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs two more weeks and I'll be in Nebraska shooting turkeys and whitetails!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Saturday Afternoon Go Dawgs.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

on " The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs Threads #12 " you guys have actually stopped talking about your "Dawgs" and X's and O's......pitiful!!! Roll Tide!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> on " The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs Threads #12 " you guys have actually stopped talking about your "Dawgs" and X's and O's......pitiful!!! Roll Tide!!



This Thread has always been very diverse. Least we got one or twelve.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> on " The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs Threads #12 " you guys have actually stopped talking about your "Dawgs" and X's and O's......pitiful!!! Roll Tide!!



You must not stop by here much... Talk to 6 he'll tell you how it works...... Go Dawgs you silly bammer!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Come to think of it Jeff those are the first x's and O's I have ever seen on a Go Dawg thread. I might have missed one, but I doubt it.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This Thread has always been very diverse. Least we got one or twelve.



Have fun in the cellar fellas!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

You know they thought it!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Come to think of it Jeff those are the first x's and O's I have ever seen on a Go Dawg thread. I might have missed one, but I doubt it.



 I knew them bammers were fruity but never thought they would let it show.......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> You know they thought it!!



Would that have stoped and ACL injury or and Ankle from getting hurt? Not sure  what your point is here?


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark it down town.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 26, 2013)

Afternoon brown, Charlie and ripbama


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

Bama wins another!!! where them dawgs at???oh yeah...getting a much needed bye week after getting their butts handed to them by VANDERBILT!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I knew them bammers were fruity but never thought they would let it show.......



gotta deflect for your team's deficiencies....sorry bro!! One day maybe (keep hoping) your team will stand on it's achievements....and not the 1980 season

BAMA WINS.......UGA LIVES ON HERSCHEL WALKER AND 1980!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Bama wins another!!! where them dawgs at???oh yeah...getting a much needed bye week after getting their butts handed to them by VANDERBILT!!!!!! hahahaha





Sniper Bob said:


> gotta deflect for your team's deficiencies....sorry bro!! One day maybe (keep hoping) your team will stand on it's achievements....and not the 1980 season
> 
> BAMA WINS.......UGA LIVES ON HERSCHEL WALKER AND 1980!!!



Helllo McFly that what fans do..... Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like another obsessed uga fan to add to the mix.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like someone had too much licker today.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

If would be different Rip is old SB had a clue what this thread is about. Some Bamers do but Bob is cluelesss.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If would be different Rip is old SB had a clue what this thread is about. Some Bamers do but Bob is cluelesss.



Hes just trolling because he drank too much licker... I did think his post about Gurley and marshall was pretty classless but I'll chalk it up to the licker..... Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Well at least he admits that he is a sniper.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs and the Bamers with Class.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and the Bamers with Class.



Its just the licker Charlie!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

I been know to take a sip of licker in my day Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Mizzou just went down. Still some daylight left.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonder how many chickens went to bed and missed the end of that game?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I been know to take a sip of licker in my day Jeff. Go Dawgs.



 Keyboards and licker dont go well together.... Im sure sniper is a pretty good guy but i bet he's snoring pretty hard right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and the Bamers with Class.



Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs.



Thank you. Did bam win another NC today?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

6 you have moved way up on the Bamer board in here. I would say the ice is 3/4" thick now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Mizzou dominated for 3 quarters and the old Ball coach worked his magic some way or nother.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Paymaster what was on the grill tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Thank you. Did bam win another NC today?



Dem boys from Tallahasse might have something to say about that Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dem boys from Tallahasse might have something to say about that Jeff.



That would be a great matchup I think. Still thank Bama would win it. Go Dawgs for UGA winning another before 2080!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Kirby might get us one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

GT squeaked by a young Virginia team, even after 4 turnovers . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

I would enjoy watching a Bama vs FSU game. Dont know if would pull for either one of them, but I would enjoy watching it. Might even take a drink of liker.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT squeaked by a young Virginia team, even after 4 turnovers . .



Yours boyz are having a good season Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

We gonna close this one before UF game and Jeff done told me he would open the next one. World peace will be restored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yours boyz are having a good season Quack.





We'll end up blowing it . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

One of our teams will and that will make the UGA/GT relevant maybe.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs, beat the Lizards.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Run Lindsay run.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

The second best thing to UGA winning is UT losing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Thank you. Did bam win another NC today?



7 in a row over Tennessee with no overtime.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tennessee sucks.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we need to beat Floriduh.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> 7 in a row over Tennessee with no overtime.



Yes you did. But I'll take it becuase that was our last W. Go Dawgs win in regulation or OT I dont care just get a W!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs, watch it 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Our offense will be better with Gurley, but he dont play defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Our offense will be better with Gurley, but he dont play defense.



True, but Florida doesnt have an offense and their defense( although very good) is worn slap out. Good luck to the dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> True, but Florida doesnt have an offense and their defense( although very good) is worn slap out. Good luck to the dawgs!



Thank you but we really need is 6 to call UF blowing us out and we"ll get a W.. Come on 6 call it!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2013)

The gators are gonna  completely destroy the dawgs. Y'all ain't got a prayer. Gators by at least 40. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The gators are gonna  completely destroy the dawgs. Y'all ain't got a prayer. Gators by at least 40. Roll Tide.



I'll take it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

CMR secretly coaches the Falcons too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2013)

So is ginhouse a dawg fan now


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> So is ginhouse a dawg fan now



I can provide you a list of BIG UGA followers if you'd like.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs for gin!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs, Ryan just threw another interception.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Lowndes County.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Wonder if Quack is working tonight?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 27, 2013)

Georgia was a better team to start with, and we've both lost equivalent players in key positions. The Worlds Largest Outdoor Cripple Party. 

Muschamp's top shelf defense gave up how many points to Mizzou and Tenn? Hey.... I'm not saying UGA's defense is any better.. what I'm saying is Florida's defense is supposed to be super awesome.. but ain't. 

Generally speaking, Florida is just a bad school with bad people and a bad football team, even if they weren't injured, they were already bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Fletch.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 27, 2013)

You're welcome?


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

If UGA had lost again this week more deer would have went down in Harris County. Next week I could fill my tags.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> If UGA had lost again this week more deer would have went down in Harris County. Next week I could fill my tags.



I thought you were going to Idaho hunting Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryan just threw another interception.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the Lizards!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought you were going to Idaho hunting Rip.



Coming your way in route to Kansas after Thanksgiving. They have been moving good south of Calloway Gardens.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ryan just threw another interception.



We just missed a couple of arm tackles. Richt is not happy with the officials.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Coming your way in route to Kansas after Thanksgiving. They have been moving good south of Calloway Gardens.



Well you wont get no Taters in Kansas Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Good night and Go Dawgs! See you n two weeks Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Night Dawgs, I will be here Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzzz !!! 




Go Dwagzzzzzz, beat dem Gatorzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go Jackets!!!  7pm kickoff time for homecoming vs Pitt.  I'd go but I'll be at the beach.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good morning dwags, Rip, Charlie, and Quack!  Good luck this week against dem jort wearing floriduh boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and Martin and Quack.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Maybe we can play better since we are neither home nor away.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

UGA wins and wins big. It will be a blood bath.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

We wont beat anybody big. I would take a 1 point win in triple overtime. GO Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

bama fans BETTER stay at the games. Yall are part of the team. Yall made them lose the Sugar Bowl vs Utah. Get with it.No No:


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> bama fans BETTER stay at the games. Yall are part of the team. Yall made them lose the Sugar Bowl vs Utah. Get with it.No No:



maybe you should be more concerned about the UGA football team staying in the game for 60 minutes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> UGA wins and wins big. It will be a blood bath.


 I just couldn't do it to them a fourth time


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs, would be nice to beat Floriduh. Wont be the end of the world if we dont,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We wont beat anybody big. I would take a 1 point win in triple overtime. GO Dawgs.





Gurley back yet ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

He sposed to be Quack. We will see how healthy he is. Our defense is still missing though.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat Them Liazards!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat Them Liazards!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

The battle of the injured's.  Who's backups will suck the least?  Will our defense show up for once this year?  Can our special teams not screw up for once in a game?  Lots of questions remain...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

This game could be a bright spot in a bad season or the nail in the pine box!!!! Either way its still great to be a Dawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs whup up on some Gators.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

CMR needs to tell us fans what he expects out of us.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs need a W in Jacksonville!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

CMR has lost control of the bamer fans.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs need a W in Jacksonville!



Y'all are gonna loose.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Washington to Appleby would be nice.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Or Buck to Lindsay.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> CMR has lost control of the bamer fans.



Evening Charlie. Just making sure y'all have the right mojo on Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the good luck charm 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

This had been a bad luck thread, be glad when we get a new one Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Gonna try to get a Turkey tomorrow. Would like a Long Beard, but would settle for a hen. Might take Odell with me to scatter them. Like I know how to call them back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

But I do know where they cross every morning bout 10 oclock.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Cordele Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie. Just making sure y'all have the right mojo on Saturday.



Mojo is good but I would rather have Mo of those injured players back 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This had been a bad luck thread, be glad when we get a new one Jeff.



Agree Charlie!!! Go Dawgs for a new thread!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

Injuries,  hospital visits,  fuel pumps,  embarrassing losses,  no birthday wishes,  killing small bucks after a loss... we need a new thread bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeff is going to come up with a good name for the new one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

He gonna have to do it quick too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

How many years in a row have we beat Floiduh is it 2 or 3?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Lets add 1 to it. Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Injuries,  hospital visits,  fuel pumps,  embarrassing losses,  no birthday wishes,  killing small bucks after a loss... we need a new thread bad.



Dont even want to list mine Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

It wont see dark tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Might not see daylight tommorow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Wont last long either way.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga. Home of the #1 ranked Colquitt County Packers.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Night Dawgs, hope we all wake up Monday feeling better bout our Dawgs. I need a good win.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs! It's not this threads fault. It's injuries.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning dawgs, Charlie, and Rip!  Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2013)

Charlie when are you gona post up a picture of Odell, the coon huntin, turkey huntin, frog huntin dawg?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Charlie when are you gona post up a picture of Odell, the coon huntin, turkey huntin, frog huntin dawg?



I had him as an avy for a long time.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Old #12 not gonna be around much longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and Martin


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Tuesday morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Old #12 not gonna be around much longer.



Well let me get a Roll Tide in before its retirement.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning Fairhope.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Montezuma Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Jackets headed to the Caribbean tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Gonna lock this one down tonight. I did get a turkey today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs smoking turkey tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs taking 4 kids to a haunted house!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Enjoy it Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Not much chicken left on this wang.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2013)

I had some of those at Howards in Smyrna.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Last chance to get a Go Dawgs in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread will be closed in 5 more Go dawgs.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2013)

Do gogs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs, got my Turkey today rh. Just a Jake, but I had to put the Mohican sneak on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Thought Rip and Jeff would get a last post in.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Gave em a Chance, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Jeff got the new one.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 

BEAT FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Closing another thread of pure goodness.......


Now GO DAWGS and stomp the swamp lizards!!!!


----------

